# Sore Hips in early pregnancy



## natalie34

I wonder if you could help.  I have done a search on sore hips but it all seems to relate to later on in 2nd and 3rd trimester.

I am 9 weeks 3 days pregnant and am suffering from the most unimaginable pain in my hips when I am trying to sleep at night.  So much so I have to alternate every what seems to be half an hour.  My left hip is so sore at times it is numb.

I have only had this since I became pregnant but wondered what it meant and can I do anything about it?  I read that sleeping on your back was not good whilst pregnant.

Thanks very much.

Natalie

x x x


----------



## oink

Hi

pregnancy hormones can cause lots of problems with joints, due to the fact that they relax the ligaments. You can lie on your back at the moment, its when you are bigger that you need to consider options, such as being propped up with pillows and sleeping sitting up, but the weight of your pregnancy isn't enough to cause any problems. You could take a couple of paracetamol and see if they help

Take care x


----------



## natalie34

Thanks very much Oink!

Nat

x x x


----------

